# ZAPCO: I don't know where this seller is getting



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know where this seller is getting his products from, but killer deals on ZAPCO:

7eighteenelectronics | eBay


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

The DC Reference he is selling is not the current lineup of the DC series. These amps are symbilink only unlike the DC line Zapco sells now. Not that Symbilink is bad. In fact, its great. Im assuming the warranty is an (in house) warranty.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

he got them when the newer models came out. i got all of mine from him. great guy


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Got three from him, too, as well as my processor. Great prices on great frigging amps.


----------



## mino922 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a DC200.2 (Symbilink) that I am willing to sell if anyone is looking for an amp. I would do $145 OBO with Symbilink and 18' cable. I think I may have purchased mine from this guy a few months back. 

It works great, only used for a few months, but upgraded to a 5 channel for active front stage.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mino922 said:


> I have a DC200.2 (Symbilink) that I am willing to sell if anyone is looking for an amp. I would do $145 OBO with Symbilink and 18' cable. I think I may have purchased mine from this guy a few months back.
> 
> It works great, only used for a few months, but upgraded to a 5 channel for active front stage.


not really the place to list it..


----------



## mino922 (Oct 8, 2010)

I knew someone would say that. I'm just throwing it out there on the thread. I don't have it listed anywhere.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

No one has the smaller 4 channel though.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> No one has the smaller 4 channel though.


what do you mean?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The 50 (or 60)x4.

Should have said DC Reference though.

I have the 1004 (whichever the older big DC Ref 4 channel is) and the small one would be great for me to go active and do rear fill.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> The 50 (or 60)x4.
> 
> Should have said DC Reference though.
> 
> I have the 1004 (whichever the older big DC Ref 4 channel is) and the small one would be great for me to go active and do rear fill.


i have one i was thinking about selling actually.. the dc 360.4


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's the one I am semi on the look for...and a couple y-adapters.


----------

